# New



## I666NoB666I (Feb 13, 2010)

I play warhammer 40k and was thinking of trying this game out as well. How similar are they? I play tyranids in 40k.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

might as well give it a try, can't hurt. Of course the armies are different, however the play styles differ as well. I would suggest picking up the latest Big Rule Book for Warhammer and familiarizing yourself with the basics of play. You will notice may similarities between Fantasy and 40k, but there will be major differences as well.

hope this helps,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Intro game and big rule book is the best way in. Its how i did it and I picked the rules up very quick, especially as i went home and studied them afterwards, jesus if only i paid this much attention in lectures and revised afterwards, no wonder i scraped through my exams lol.

However with rumours of a new fantasy rulebook with 8th edition coming round I would wait till that comes out. Nothing like spending 30 quid on a rulebook and then a new one coming out for another 30.

So get an intro game and maybe a skull pass set.. if you fancy either of the armies

As for the game itself the two systems are rather different as you have a greater attention to magic and in general the game is much more tactical and needs thinking through. Overall i would definitely go for it and dont be surprised if you find it confusing. its a great game... good luck


----------



## TheBearProphet (Feb 24, 2010)

just thought I'd add my two bits here.

Having made the transition, I can tell you that in 40k, you can make a plan, but in the end, you basically play a game of action-reaction. it is much more dynamic, and the games can swing a bit. the current objective system makes certain strategies (like the swoop and squat, where you contest an objective at the last turn with a fast unit.) very viable, and, after playing fantasy, 40k will seem, well, more simple.

Fantasy is a bit more like chess. you nearly always count only the kills at the end of the game. you use units to control an area with the threat of a charge, and the movement phase becomes, by far, the most tactical part of the game. Shooting takes a much smaller role (mostly.) Deployment is FAR more important. A bad deployment can easily cost you a game. Planning is a much bigger issue as well. plans tend to survive a tad bit longer in Fantasy, in my experience.

well, that's my take on it anyway. Side note: I love fantasy, and prefer it over 40k most of the time. But every once in a while, you do get the urge to pull out the guys with guns.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

And when you do, play them against some skaven.


----------

